# Tom garner kennels



## Chinadog

What do you think of tom garners kennels? For those that prefer the game dogs would you purchase a dog/pup from them for the pedigree or no because of the lack of health testing ect? What do you think of the kennel alltogether? All comments welcome


----------



## Chinadog

Sorry mods I think I should have put this in Bloodline, feel free to move it. Sorry for the inconvience.


----------



## SEO

I would personaly go and do the picking my self, but the answer to the question is yes.


----------



## redog

Ive never seen or researched his kennel but directly speaking, Hes an honorable man


----------



## Chinadog

one day in the future I will get a dog from him.. one day.


----------



## gamer

good guy nice dogs


----------



## Chinadog

Does he roll his dogs? I see alot of scars on some of those dogs?


----------



## buzhunter

Probably better ask him that.


----------



## Mcleod15

Chinadog said:


> Does he roll his dogs? I see alot of scars on some of those dogs?


Easy now the fuzz probably monitors this site don't give them a reason to raid the mans yard.


----------



## Roxy_Nie

I would love to own one of his dogs one day!!!


----------



## performanceknls

I would love to have a dog from his kennel on day. Chinaman is one of my favorite dogs.


----------



## gamer

Well IMO you can get the same calibur dog for half the price. There are a lot of Garner dogs around and you can pick one up. I will say he is fair in his shipping prices and he wont try to add any extra fees in there on you. He is a very nice guy!


----------



## reddoggy

Yeah but for a few hundred extra you get the thrill of owning a dog bred by Tom himself. If you had the choice of getting a dog from Colby himself or getting a dog with Colby's name but bred by someone else, what would you do?
TG is no Colby, but the principle is still the same.


----------



## StaffyDaddy

I would go out to the yard and pick one up myself. I actually plan on doing this in the future. Soon, probably not but definitely some time. The peds are impressive, but I would want to pick what pup I thought showed most promise


----------



## gamer

reddoggy said:


> Yeah but for a few hundred extra you get the thrill of owning a dog bred by Tom himself. If you had the choice of getting a dog from Colby himself or getting a dog with Colby's name but bred by someone else, what would you do?
> TG is no Colby, but the principle is still the same.


Yes this is true. I understand where you are coming from.


----------



## StaffyDaddy

Gamer that is how I felt about it. I did some research as to where I could get a Garner dog, and after a couple of weeks I just said heck, I'd rather just get it from the man himself. It might not mean much to some, but I'd be proud to say I had the maker in my presence.


----------



## 9361

I would always rather go to a place and pick out my own dog. I don't think I'll ever have one shipped.... I love road trips! haha


----------



## StaffyDaddy

Shes Got Heart said:


> I would always rather go to a place and pick out my own dog. I don't think I'll ever have one shipped.... I love road trips! haha


Well when I got Loca, leaving was not an option... And I had my heart set on that little girl. I don't think there's anything wrong with shipping a dog at all, lets say for example you pick your dog out, but theyre not old enough to take with you, etc. But you know, to each his own. I would prefer to pick them up personally but am not opposed to shipping.


----------



## 9361

I just like to be there.... if I get a dog out of state I'll probably be friends with the breeder through here and work out arrangements but that will be a long time...


----------



## Chinadog

OldDog said:


> I would have answered your questions until you came up with the above comment.
> 
> And since Chinaman , Frisco , Spike and Lever Red are/were major components on my yard I do *know* quite a lot about the Garner dogs.


lol okay. So you have garners dogs? I would LOVE to see pics.

No fuzz intended it was just a legit question I dont see the need to roll dogs now if the dog has already produced grand champs in the bloodline but thats just me 

Tom has BEAUTIFUL dogs if when I decide to get that of a gamedog it will be from him regardless. Just wanted to know everyones thoughts and opinions on it.


----------



## reddoggy

Chinadog said:


> Tom has BEAUTIFUL dogs if when I decide to get that of a gamedog it will be from him regardless.


You raise a good point. Those who want it, go get it. Those who don't want it, buy it in the bargain bin on craigslist. LOL
Seriously, why do people complain about prices? Dude, you heard somebody paid 30k for a dog? Who cares? It aint your money! It's really unflattering when people complain about how much other people spend, it's tacky and straight up hateriffic.


----------



## Chinadog

me personally if it was over a grand I wouldnt pay just because I have mouths to feed four legged and two but whatever floats your boat ya know.. To me 900 is fantastic compared to another thread here where a dog was 8 grand I think I would have to pass for that much but again.. its whatever you want to spend people have diff. income and if you feel comfortable.. do it.. But IF im going to get a chinaman dog.. its gonna be from the direct source not someone that SAYS they have chinaman/frisco ect or they have one lil dog in a 7 gen. ped or something  

Staff and sgh If I pay that much for a pup you better believe im gonna be there poking and prodding at every puppy he has off that litter and see the promise in every pup. I hate, HATE road trips so pms will be a def. for me lol because I do NOT want to be awake stuck in a truck. lol


----------



## gamer

Chinadog said:


> me personally if it was over a grand I wouldnt pay just because I have mouths to feed four legged and two but whatever floats your boat ya know.. To me 900 is fantastic compared to another thread here where a dog was 8 grand I think I would have to pass for that much but again.. its whatever you want to spend people have diff. income and if you feel comfortable.. do it.. But IF im going to get a chinaman dog.. its gonna be from the direct source not someone that SAYS they have chinaman/frisco ect or they have one lil dog in a 7 gen. ped or something
> 
> Staff and sgh If I pay that much for a pup you better believe im gonna be there poking and prodding at every puppy he has off that litter and see the promise in every pup. I hate, HATE road trips so pms will be a def. for me lol because I do NOT want to be awake stuck in a truck. lol


You need to educate yourself on the Frisco Fiasco and talk to Tom about it and make sure you are aware and make a informed decision with how you feel about it.


----------



## Chinadog

gamer said:


> You need to educate yourself on the Frisco Fiasco and talk to Tom about it and make sure you are aware and make a informed decision with how you feel about it.


???????????????????????? I thought thats what I WAS doing... educating myself?

Im confused on your post.


----------



## wheezie

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [310358] :: GARNERS DYNOMITE REX

this is my dog he has nice drive and a good working ability, give him something to do and hes very happy


----------



## Chinadog

omg wheez can I have him! Hes a perfect lil brick! I want one bad but im afraid it wont be for another year or so until we gets shows up and running I dont want any distractions or delays.


----------



## StaffyDaddy

wheezie said:


> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [310358] :: GARNERS DYNOMITE REX
> 
> this is my dog he has nice drive and a good working ability, give him something to do and hes very happy


Ive always liked Rex. I was just surprised to see it was him in the other thread, I had not seen him in comparison to you or your family. He is pretty small. Good lookin boy!


----------



## wheezie

thank you, so far everything i have seen off of dynomite has been eye candy


----------



## gamer

Chinadog said:


> ???????????????????????? I thought thats what I WAS doing... educating myself?
> 
> Im confused on your post.


Oh I knwo you are just wasnt sure if you had looked into the frisco stuff is all.


----------



## wheezie

StaffyDaddy said:


> Ive always liked Rex. I was just surprised to see it was him in the other thread, I had not seen him in comparison to you or your family. He is pretty small. Good lookin boy!


my schutzhund club dont call him a pugle for nothing lol, im not sure what he is weighing in at right now, my guess is probably around 40lbs. that is an old pic of him at around 10-13 months old, he is now 17 months.


----------



## Chinadog

I LOVE dynamite! I woudl love one off him but dang hes old hope hes still around when I decide to get one. 

Gamer I kno frisco is the son off. but thats as far as it goes so all info from yall is greatly appreciated I quite enjoy talking and reading this thread!


----------



## DoomsDayPits

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [285445] :: HTHK'S SILENT NIGHT

Here's a dog that we have off of some garners dogs. She just had puppies about 6 weeks ago NONE AVAILABLE we are keeping them all lol:roll:

Here's the puppies ped though
ONLINE PEDIGREES


----------



## Chinadog

wow.. nice! when u keep all the pups what do you do with them all?


----------



## chiakong

the thing about high prices is that it drives many new and uneducated people into the game...thinking they all can profit because so and so sold litter pups all for 2 grand and up...essentially it encourages the money aspect of the hobby instead of the love

unless its for the love of money...haha

TG has had great dogs, i would buy myself some one day, but again, his breedings and paper work have been known to be shady


----------



## los44

I've never done business with tg but I've heard nothing but good things about him from people who have done business with him.

Wheezie I've always loved your boy! I've always thought its crazy how tight he is bred. Talk about a great ped!


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo

hmm..this is quite interesting ya'll know it??


----------



## NinaThePitbull

im gonna go along with the group and say it looks good. everybody i respect here ( including you) seems to be impressed.


----------



## DoomsDayPits

Chinadog said:


> wow.. nice! when u keep all the pups what do you do with them all?


we have an sdr club here and we are gunna show them this was her first breeding and the litter had to be split but eventually we will redo the breeding we are very happy with the outcome. I figured you guys would enjoy it. We also have silence's littermate brother which is going to shows after we get his fat butt on the treadmill to loose winter weight. And we also keep them for the breeding program


----------



## gh32

Chinadog said:


> What do you think of tom garners kennels? For those that prefer the game dogs would you purchase a dog/pup from them for the pedigree or no because of the lack of health testing ect? What do you think of the kennel alltogether? All comments welcome


 I'd be happy to feed a dog from TG,and someday I plan to.


----------



## wheezie

Chinadog said:


> I LOVE dynamite! I woudl love one off him but dang hes old hope hes still around when I decide to get one.
> 
> Gamer I kno frisco is the son off. but thats as far as it goes so all info from yall is greatly appreciated I quite enjoy talking and reading this thread!


there are a ton of post on the game dog board about the whole frisco thing with ADBA and DNA'ing his dog. you can use there search bar and find some info. you could also give TG a call and talk to him directly. good luck in finding your next dog


----------



## los44

The frisco thing is nothing but that's jmo, it wouldn't stop me from getting a dog from tg. I actually gained more respect for him for not giving in to the registry. Frankly speaking ill take a dog bred to tgs standard over any dog bred to any registry's standard but like i said that's jmo.

Best of luck


----------



## DoomsDayPits

los44 said:


> The frisco thing is nothing but that's jmo, it wouldn't stop me from getting a dog from tg. I actually gained more respect for him for not giving in to the registry. Frankly speaking ill take a dog bred to tgs standard over any dog bred to any registry's standard but like i said that's jmo.
> 
> Best of luck


I give that dog total respect for tom becuase if i was in his shoes on the whole ordeal i wouldnt have given in. we have had a lot of issues with the ADBA though with one of our dogs though..


----------



## 10616

............


----------



## NesOne

Yes, I would definitely get a dog from there :thumbsup:


----------



## bahamutt99

There are some nice Garner dogs out there. I really like Dynomite. Lack of titles/health tests in these old-head breeders is kind of a moot point; they've been doing things their way for so long that its very hard to change those habits. The thing that stops me is the dozen or so litters every time I look. I personally like to be part of an exclusive group and own something that not everybody has.


----------



## boogiebot

i have spoken to Tom on several ocassions. He seems like a great guy. never done business with him so i cant help out in that department. the person who turned me on the TG was Cane76 (RIP). if i did not have a dog already and after all i have learned from GP about dogs and different lines....i think that TG kennels would be top of the list for me. Still learning about the peds so i would rely on the man himself to point me in the right direction.

As for the shipping thing I dont know if I would be willing to ship the Dog from NC to Vancouver Canada seems like a bit of a nightmare for the dog. Doing the whole international things is a pain in the butt since 911. To me it just seems to long of a ride for such a young pup.


----------

